# Who's the coldest??



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Thought we could have some fun this morning.

Here at Creel Bay on Devils Lake I am showing -23. I am not including wind chill.

Where is everyone else at??

Dan


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Avon, MN is checking in at -16 according to my thermometer this morning, that is with out windchill as well according to the weatherman windchill should be at -45 to -50 depending on the wind gusts!! Man have we ever been spoiled this winter until now. Have a good day everyone, just remember it is Friday!!


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

-21 in Hope this a.m.

God Bless North Dakota Winters!!

:******:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Grand Forks ND -25 W/O windchill, damn cold


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

-15 in Lidgerwood.... :snow: brrrr were not used to this stuff.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

35 below zero this morning up in the Turtle Mts, WITHOUT the wind. Thank god for remote starters!!! :beer:


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

We're in our T-shirts here in champaign Illinois! 8) 
Checking in at 20 degrees even.....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bottineau radio said -34 this morning.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

25 degrees is going to feel hot here in nodak!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

-22 at 6:30am this fine chilly day, at least the sun is shining


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

-20 on the way into work this morning....


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

I saw bemidji cancelled classes today. Its -18 below right now ( -41 windchill). Anyone else home due to the cold weather??


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am 4 miles north of Renville Corner. This morning my temp gauge read -22 and a windchill at 72 below. I got a picture of it. Right now it is -10 with a 18 to 27 mph wind and the windchill has been ranging between -49 to - 60. BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

-20 in VC at 6:00 a.m. Two cold walks around the block with the dog before work! Has warmed to a sultry -8 right now at 11:45 a.m!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I still can't feel my face from walking into work this morning.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Right now in Fargo, ND.

Temperature: -15°F 
Real Feel Temp: -42°F 
Humidity: 60% 
Winds: WNW 18 mph

My goal was to not have to leave the house today, but my father had other plans for me...had to go pick my mom's car up from work, so it wouldn't die out there. It actually didn't feel too bad outside, but when I go to AutoZone this afternoon to drop a present I made for my boyfriend off, I'm going to wear a snowmobile suit or my camo coveralls. Those AutoZone guys think everything I do is cute, they'll get a kick out of that! And I'll be warm and cozy!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

HEE HEE

25 above in Eagle River Alaska!
Yesterday it was 45 above.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I about lost my frickin face this morning walking into class at SCSU. 3/4 mile walk in these temps and winds did not feel good on the face.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

hey brown bear, not only are you in Alaska so im jealous, but its warm there so dont rub it in too much or we wil all come up there and have to crash at your place at night and make u take us fishing in the day!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> I about lost my frickin face this morning walking into class at SCSU. 3/4 mile walk in these temps and winds did not feel good on the face.


That my friend, is determination at it's best. :beer:

If I was in school right now, there is no way you could drag me out of bed to go.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I feel bad for you but in Nevada its right around 15 degrees That is damn cold for this area :eyeroll:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

14 degrees right now. Pretty cold but ive been in colder and definetly not as cold as the numbers you guys mentioned!


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

-6 here, predicting a high of 3 today without the windchill.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

15 above here today, pretty good breeze, and sunny... won't be long till spring


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

43 Here :thumb:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Last thursday it was -35 degrees Celcius...This Saturdayy it warmed up tp -12 Degrees C....I didn't jot down the wind chill factor..I couldn't pound in the for sale signs...Monday it will warm up to zero


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Kentucky, 16 degrees and snowing.
Bad thing is, it was 60 last week. Unpredictable this time of the year!


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Florida here checking in at 80 degrees, sunny and wind is NW at 3 MPH

Hehe hopefully its not to cold when I go up to colorado elk hunting this november :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It was -22 here this morning at 8am, then by 11:30am it was +30 degrees now it is back down to....+22 degrees. There was a slight south breeze this am, it has switched to a northerly direction I can't tell from here. We received about 3-4 inches of snow on the level from the snow the other day.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Yes it was cold... That friday I spent 2 hours 530-730 PM working outside on my truck that decided not to start(luckily at an auto parts store).. Yeah i got cold


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

duckmasterdrew7777777 said:


> well here in minnesota it -32 beat that ha ha


Baudette shows 23 right now. I want what your smoking, that would bring top dollar on the street.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

It's 60 degree's right now,going to get 80 today-Beaumont,TX


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

murdock it's about 15 above here... saw your sweet smiling better half yesterday. You sure got a cutie.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

I think i'am coming down with the Katrina cough uke:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's 45 above in minot but 20 above 40 miles east of minot, come on warm air get over here and melt the ice of the hi-ways.

edited to 3/6/06


----------

